# What engine



## bubbly (May 1, 2009)

Hi
I'm new to this and we've not long bought a 1999 Hymer E 650 but don't know if the engine is TDi or not, how to I tell ?
The owners manual is in German which we can't read
Many thanks


----------



## bubbly (May 1, 2009)

Sorry had a bit of a Blonde moment, I forgot to say that the engine is a 2.8.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

looks like the 2.8 turbo if its the same as here


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Ours is a 2000 model, registered in 2001 and is 2.8TD, its the model before the JTD.

You should have a red master Key with it, if so.

Regards.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Ours is a 2000 model, registered in 2001 and is 2.8TD, its the model before the JTD.

You should have a red master Key with it, if so.

Regards.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

I've got the 1999 brochure and price list in front of me here, and your E650 has the FIAT Ducato 2.8 TDI/S on the Maxi chassis.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Bubbly,

Our E690 is a 2.8TDi, and is on a 99 plate.

Jock.


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*engine*

my 584 2001 has a 2.8 td and pulls a car on trailer with ease.no noticable difference without trailer.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

It almost certainly is, but why does it matter?

P&L


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> It almost certainly is, but why does it matter?
> 
> P&L


i think power is important if you need to go uphill!!


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

You can tell from the VIN. The format should be 3 letters followed by 14 digits. If the 8th digit is a "5" then the engine is the older turbo diesel one. If it's a "6" it is the more modern common rail JTD turbo diesel.

This was explained to me by a very helpful chap at Essanjay in Poole.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## bubbly (May 1, 2009)

You won't believe this ( cos although Blonde I'm great on the sax) but the link but the link Karlb posted is actually my van. Number plate changed now cos that one was kept by the prvious owner.
But...does it matter TDi? I don't know...does it affect anything different I need to think about.......doesn't feel like a turbo kicks in ???
Feeling very silly


----------



## bubbly (May 1, 2009)

OK, just read Captmike's post and my 8th digit is a 5!! so I guess that makes it an "older turbo" does that mean something re service parts etc ????

Feeling less silly


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bubbly said:


> OK, just read Captmike's post and my 8th digit is a 5!! so I guess that makes it an "older turbo" does that mean something re service parts etc ????
> 
> Feeling less silly


Hi Bubbly,

No, it just means that you have a good strong engine with mechanical fuel injection, as opposed to the newer JTD electronic fuel injection.
If the turbo wasn't working, you'd be spewing out thick black/grey clouds of smoke from the exhaust, when accelerating.

If that's not the case, don't worry too much. :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## bubbly (May 1, 2009)

Hi

Thanks everyone for all the info, it's an amazing forum.

many thanks


----------

